# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Life is Cazy

## L

Choices and people and decisions and nothing being straight forward trying to follow your dreams and being held back and loving people and crying being afraid to talk being brave and scared to change your whole life and asking scary questions

.....waiting on even scarier answers

having the ability to do it and not at the same time doing it or not because you care but who comes first

.....him or you

----------


## L

And when your mind slows down, and the adrenal rush has you dizzy - you understand more clearly neither choice is going to be perfect...just like you knew it never was going to be...

----------


## L

and I am pretty sure it just got worse

----------


## Keddy

Sending you lots of  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, life is very crazy.  

The fact that you can identify this, makes you very un-crazy.  ::): 

The ones who can't identify all these crazy, amazing, confusing down right head spinning world things, are the ones who might possibly be crazy.

----------


## Kesky

a crazy life might be the best life. being immersed in it, rather than viewing from the sidelines. 

sounds like a hard place to be in but you'll sort through it. the "who comes first" question is really a difficult one. I think we all know the answer but doing it is the part that can throw us. hopefully with a lot of good communication you guys can find resolution.  :Hug:

----------

